# Judgers vs. Perceivers



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess this is the only part of the Myers-Briggs that I'm confused about.

Can anyone help me understand the difference between these two, and what characteristics can be seen in each type?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Judgers tend to be big planners, whilst Perceivers tend to be more spontaneous. Judgers tend to get stuff done, whilst Perceivers tend to procrastinate.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

There are usually tendencies for xxxJ types to be planned and orderly, and xxxP types to be spontaneous and a 'mess', but this does not indicate type purely. The J and P functions each dictate how the functions are ordered - i.e., introverted xxxJ types have an Intuitive or Sensory function as their dominant (INTJ, for example, is Ni-Te-Fi-Se), and introverted P types have a Feeling or Thinking function as their dominant (INTPs are Ti-Ne-Si-Fe). The contrary is true for extroverted types; extroverted xxxJ types have Thinking or Feeling functions as their dominant (ESTJ is Te-Si-Ne-Fi), and extroverted xxxP types have Intuitive or Sensory functions as their dominant (ENFP is Ne-Fi-Te-Si).


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Judgers tend to be big planners, whilst Perceivers tend to be more spontaneous. Judgers tend to get stuff done, whilst Perceivers tend to procrastinate.


My INTP professor was the hardest taskmaster I've had. He woke me up to my laziness. This is about the Will. The Will of that man was very high. Self mastery can be either type.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Judgers have an internal need for goals, deadlines, organization, are uncomfortable having something incomplete, and like to have decisions made rather than keep their options open. Sure, everyone likes to have a goal in mind, even perceivers, but judgers have a need to create structure. Same thing goes with incomplete tasks, everyone like finished projects, but judgers are particularly disquieted by them.

Perceivers like unstructured environments, tend to be more disorganized, sit on ideas until they are sure they've reached the correct decision, and like keeping their options open, often feeling unsettled by the idea that they may have come to a conclusion too early.



> Judgers tend to get stuff done, whilst Perceivers tend to procrastinate.


I find this to be an unfair comparison. I believe the correct comparison would be "Perceivers are prone to procrastination, while judges are prone to making rash decisions." Both judgers and perceivers are always doing something and can be equally effective. Judgers are more likely to be on task and therefore look like they are being productive, but their tendency jump to action might lead them to do things that are inefficient or redundant. Perceivers have the opposite problem of inaction due to ambivalence.

EDIT: I have not found "spontaneity" to be a trait distinguishing Ps and Js. Perceivers can be apprehensive to try new things without proper investigation, and some judgers will jump at the first good thing to come around. Spontaneity can be manifested in many different ways. This can also happen with Ps and organization. I have met some very organized Ps, so much so that you'd think they were Js, but they aren't. They are organized simply because they are thorough. They want to account for all possibilities.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Grey said:


> There are usually tendencies for xxxJ types to be planned and orderly, and xxxP types to be spontaneous and a 'mess', but this does not indicate type purely. The J and P functions each dictate how the functions are ordered - i.e., xxxJ types have an Intuitive or Sensory function as their dominant (INTJ, for example, is Ni-Te-Fi-Se), and P types have a Feeling or Thinking function as their dominant (INTPs are Ti-Ne-Si-Fe).


That's actually only the case when it comes to Introverted Js or Ps. It's reversed when it comes to Extroverts. ENTJs are Te-Ni-Se-Fi while ESTPs are Se-Ti-Fe-Ni.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Based on Jung's descriptions, I'd say I'm an Introverted Intuitive type. However, I' am about as messy, disorganized, spontaneous, and procrastinating as they come. I find too much structure generally feels repressive.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> That's actually only the case when it comes to Introverted Js or Ps. It's reversed when it comes to Extroverts. ENTJs are Te-Ni-Se-Fi while ESTPs are Se-Ti-Fe-Ni.


My mistake. I'll edit it out.


----------



## Kathryne (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd always heard "J's are organized, P's are messy," but that is SO very not the case.

I, an INTJ, always have my room in a mess, while my sister, ESFP, keeps hers pristine.

I think that J vs P really only exists to order the functions. 
xxxJs always have an extroverted Judging function (Fe or Te) as one of their top two.
This would mean, for xxFJ types, you would have a need to be responsible for others' feelings.
xxTJ types would have a need to be responsible for the environment (planning and quantifying).

xxxPs, on the other hand would have either Ne or Se.
Being a J myself, and fairly new to MBTI, I haven't done a whole lot of research on these functions, so I don't know exactly what the significance of that would be.


----------



## dan4ster (Jul 21, 2009)

Kathryne said:


> I think that J vs P really only exists to order the functions.
> xxxJs always have an extroverted Judging function (Fe or Te) as one of their top two.
> This would mean, for xxFJ types, you would have a need to be responsible for others' feelings.
> xxTJ types would have a need to be responsible for the environment (planning and quantifying).


Correct. Your other "top two" function is the opposite function and intro/extroversion. Your I/E letter tells which "top two" is first.

Ex: I am an INTP. P means that I extravert my perceiving function (iNtuition), which would mean that I introvert my judging function (Thinking). I means that introverted Thinking (Ti) is dominant and extraverted iNtuition (Ne) is auxillary.

To complete Katheryne's table for XXXPs:
XSXP types would see the outside world in exact, precise terms.
XNXP types would see the outside world in general, conceptual terms.

An important thing to note about MBTI and Jungian type theory in general, is all they do is determine preferences. When I read a scale or measure a volume of water precicely, I use Se, just like I can make a decision based on my internal value system (Fi).


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Judgers prefer organization and like to keep schedules. They want to know ahead of time of what they getting into.
They don't like surprises either.

Perceivers prefer spontaneity and hate schedules. They want go on the fly to where life takes them. They loves surprises, too.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

iceman44 said:


> Judgers prefer organization and like to keep schedules. They want to know ahead of time of what they getting into.
> They don't like surprises either.
> 
> Perceivers prefer spontaneity and hate schedules. They want go on the fly to where life takes them. They loves surprises, too.


I'm definitely a Perceiver then. I was never very good at planning. I prefer to see where life takes me.

One of my favorite surprises was always to wake up on a school morning and find out it was snowing. Even if I still had to go to school, there was the chance of getting out early. (One of the reasons I didn't like school in the first place was because of how highly scheduled and structured everything was.)

Not that I like _all_ surprises. I only like good news.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

skycloud86 said:


> Judgers tend to be big planners, whilst Perceivers tend to be more spontaneous. Judgers tend to get stuff done, whilst Perceivers tend to procrastinate.


I disagree. I've read many INTJs saying that they have a tendency to procrastinate. I don't believe procrastination and being a P is necessarily related. Procrastination would relate to how your head divides its attention and stuff. 
P and J indicates a Preference for a lifestyle. And the strengths of those functions can vary over time, as well.

I'd say the more J you are, the more you want to find closure with things, organize things for their outcome, and so on.
A more P person will likely not want to come to an ends that easily and therefore his lifestyle seems more spontanious at times.

P and J are variables that can become stronger and weaker and cannot simply be explained by a set of VAST characteristics. They're more like a dynamic, influencing the person's sense of direction.


----------

